# Rooster



## hiscoolness1379 (Jun 23, 2013)

What breed of rooster should i get for five Rhode Island reds


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Rhode Island Red Roo?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I should ask more questions, are you planning poultrimony or trade?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you want friendliness, good laying genes, flock protector, breeding chicks to sell..... why do you want the roo?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I've been mentally working on my dream flock...If you have cold winters and neighbors who might complain, then do Buckeye, since what I read says it has a lower (tone or volume, I don't know) voice when it crows. If it's cold winter and rural, then maybe a Chantecler, if you want a color choice. (or Buckeye) At one time, apparently, some people referred to the Buckeye (early on) as a pea-comb RIR, so even though not a RIR, a Buckeye would be a pretty good match for your little flock.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Where do you live? What are your goals for the future of your flock ? Will you get more hens, as you will need more than 5 for a mature rooster. Need more info to give advice.


----------

